
Show HN: Critics – Video Movie Reviews - iisbum
https://critics.io/
======
iisbum
I wanted an easy way to find all the movie reviews on YouTube, and couldn't
find anything, so I built it.

Building up the database now and with the help of others, we'll get all the
reviews in there, and easy to find.

------
sirissaacbryant
This an amazing service for movie lovers! Finally a one stop shop for me to
discover my favorite movie reviews and see whats hot that coming out!

